# Testing kits



## Heagney (1 Feb 2016)

any advice on a relatively low cost, yet accurate testing kit?? I've read in some places that the API master testing kit is good yet on others it states that the colours are hard to read


----------



## PARAGUAY (1 Feb 2016)

Well I have the API its manafactuer confirms to proper pharmaceutical regulations,on occasion I have rechecked results with aquatic retailers verified as accurate.Others will tell you "throw your test kit away"which I don't adhere to ,as even in circumstances when a accurate result might be compromised by certain conditions.its still worth having.The basic API doesn't check everything you may need to go to somewhere like Seachem for a more complete test range


----------



## Heagney (1 Feb 2016)

Thanks very much. I need something soon as I'll be setting up my tank in the next week or so, obviously need to check my cycle. I'll have a wee look at seachem as well


----------



## ian_m (1 Feb 2016)

Heagney said:


> obviously need to check my cycle.


Or save money and just wait 6-8 weeks.

Unless you spend serious money on test kits eg
http://www.lamotte.com/en/aquarium-fish-farming

Each test is £70 and £600 for the bigger kits, you will not get meaningful results from any kit bought from a fish shop. There are just too many other variables in you tank that effect the results.


----------



## Heagney (1 Feb 2016)

So...as long as I plant my tank well enough and don't over stock I should be ok?


----------



## Heagney (1 Feb 2016)

I was planning on heavily planting and not really using a filter if possible, I do have one but it's a crappy HOB by marina (quite low turnover). If I was using that I would want to replace the cartridges with my own filter media. There a 3 small sections so possibly ceramic media, carbon and something else?


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Feb 2016)

I'm not anti-testing and quite enjoy the water chemistry side of the hobby for it's own sake. But I think the running theme is that test kits are generally unreliable and it's just as well to be aware of their limitations.


Heagney said:


> So...as long as I plant my tank well enough and don't over stock I should be ok?


I think that is about the size of it really...


Heagney said:


> I was planning on heavily planting and not really using a filter if possible, I do have one but it's a crappy HOB by marina (quite low turnover). If I was using that I would want to replace the cartridges with my own filter media. There a 3 small sections so possibly ceramic media, carbon and something else?


I'd hook it up, some water movement is always beneficial even in a low-energy tank.


----------



## Heagney (1 Feb 2016)

Yeh that's the only reason I was planning on possibly running. I've read about slightly moving the plants etc 
On another note, any particular surface plants you would advise on keeping?


----------



## dw1305 (1 Feb 2016)

Hi all,





Heagney said:


> On another note, any particular surface plants you would advise on keeping?


 I like Amazon Frogbit (_Limnobium laevigatum_). If you don't mind waiting a couple of days, PM me your address and I'll send you a mixed floater starter pack (and some other low tech. plants).

I always have spare plants and you are welcome to them for the cost of p&p (should be £5).

cheers Darrel


----------



## Heagney (1 Feb 2016)

Darrel you really are an absolute legend! I should probably start cleaning out my tank then   I feel like a child in the lead up to Xmas haha
I'll PM you buddy


----------



## Heagney (1 Feb 2016)

Erm.... How do you actually PM hahaha


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Feb 2016)

Click on the avatar of the person you want to PM and then click on the "start a conversation" link in the profile popup. Or just click on "Contact" under the avatar.


----------



## Heagney (1 Feb 2016)

Thanks troi


----------

